# Any Hope? Temp Issues!!!



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

So my viv temps reached about 90-96 f last week. We had some hot/ humid temp here in NY, I was not prepared for this yet. 4 of. My tincs are barely moving nor eating , but not dead .I'm heavily misting w cool water. Any hope that they may pull through????


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

No AC? What kind of building do you live in?

To cool the tank immediately, direct a fan into it as you mist it. Keep the top open.


----------



## BurnsinTX (Nov 18, 2011)

You could put a bag of ice on top of the terrarium too, but closely watch the temperature.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The ice is a great idea. There is another heat wave coming this weekend. A small window A/C for about $100.00 is what you need. Find the money somehow and get one. 
Your frogs won`t survive another blast of that heat.

John


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah. Good point. Forgot to mention ice. I put ice cubes in my handheld mister for quick cooling.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I keep one of those Exo-Terra hand help pump misters full of water in my fridge. I mist with that on hot days.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have an ac in window now And fans going in tank .But I'm wondering if it's too late . Their not eating. Not very active anymore. Could it be their organs have already started shutting down and cannot recover???


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think it's probably 'watch and wait'


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I would be careful that in an attempt to keep your viv cool you aren't keeping it too dry. This may even be causing the eating and activity problems with your frogs (probably a stretch). Keep it misted and keep the top on. Turn off the viv lights though...that's the #1 contributor to heat in the enclosure. The plants and frogs will do fine for a couple days on just ambient lighting.

Good luck. I hope they pull through.

Kevin


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice , I'll will try all of these sugestions . Just hope for the best


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the room temperature is cooler than the temperature in the tank, make sure to vent the tank (even to the point of removing any glass you can and using an all screen top. This will help the frogs use evaporative cooling as a method of bringing down thier body temperature. Maximizing humidity as well as totally sealing up the tank, prevents the frogs from using evaporative cooling to control thier body temperatures which lowers the critical temperature maxima that they can be exposed to before suffering heat related stress. The frogs can readily withstand humidity levels down to 60% (and lower if they have microclimates where they can shelter) as long as the substrate is moist (since they can actively uptake water from the substrate through the drinking patch). 

I've temperature gunned dendrobatids (D. truncatus) with skin temperatures above 90 F still actively feeding with no signs of stress..... 

Ed


----------

